# Pneumatic Costume Wings (CO2/Regulator Problem)



## SpiritPanda (May 5, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I'm completely new to pneumatics, but I really wanted to try and make a pair of moving wings for my next costume.

I have the frame built and the pneumatics set up but.......I can't seem to figure out how to get the CO2 flowing from the tank so I can test everything. The CO2 was filled at a sports store today, so it should be full.

I tried screwing and unscrewing the silver bolt at the front of the regulator, but the gauge never moved.

Here is the regulator and tank I'm using: http://www.frightprops.com/pneumati...intball-tank-to-pneumatic-prop-regulator.html.

I e-mailed the website I ordered from as well, but I also wanted to see if anyone here had any suggestions. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## SpiritPanda (May 5, 2016)

Okay so I think I understand my problem now. The regulator I have doesn't seem to be opening the pin valve on the tank. Could I use one of these adapters?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AG1-ON-OFF-...174119?hash=item25ae20c8e7:g:E74AAOSwWnFWAk8O


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The regulator you have should depress the pin when it is applied. You don't need an adapter. You have to adjust up the pressure on the tank to where you want it. I don't see why it wouldn't be working unless you didn't actually get your tank filled and they shorted you which happens when a person doesn't know how co2 works. I would suggest contacting fright props on the issue.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

You could have received a faulty regulator. If you remove the regulator and place it back on the tank, do you hear a hiss? There should be some noise as gas enters into the regulator. If you hear and feel nothing, either the regulator is not depressing the pin on the tank, or they did not fill it. Any sporting goods store should know how to fill the tank, but if you got a newbie, maybe they did it wrong. Paintball tanks fill better when cold. So they should be adding a little CO2, purging the tank so it frosts up ( or at least gets very cold) then it should be filled using a scale bringing it to within an ounce or two of the capacity of the tank depending on its size.


----------

